# I did it Ron, I cooked chicken in simmering Yoshida's



## fire it up (Dec 12, 2009)

I had mentioned the other day i was going to try this. 
Came across the recipe in my Googling and it was basically nothing more than pouring Yoshida's into a smal sauce pan, adding slices of chicken and cooking.  You can let it go at a bare simmer and people can serve themselves all night out of the pot (if you are throwing a party) with hot Yoshida chicken.

I had a pack of leg quarters I am curing into some chicken pastrami (thanks Eric).
I separated the leg from the thighs, removed the skin and added 2 of the drums to some Yoshida's in a small saucepan.
I added some chipotle rub (couldn't get spicy Ypshida's and think it has an amazing flavor accompanied by a slight kick).  Also added a few slices of vidalia onion.

Sorry for the lack of pics, wasn't smoking and didn't even thin to grab the camera until the end.

I brought the Yoshida's to a boil, reduced to a simmer and let the legs go for about 45 minutes.
Couldn't really probe them in a simmering liquid.
They were done when I pulled them out, byond moist and ever so flavorful.
I actually dipped back into the Yoshida's mixture, great flavor, tender, juicy, and I just love that slight buttery aftertaste that trails off after the salt then sweetness of the Yoshida's dissipates.
Ron, thank you for turning me onto Yoshida's, damn good stuff!




I know this has nothing to do with smoked food which is why I placed it in the marinades section.

Ron, you ever have a night where you need a quick meal and don't have time for the smoker this one will definitely work.


----------



## danj (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW that looks great great job, I bet it had great taste.


----------



## ronp (Dec 13, 2009)

All I can say is *WOW!* They looked great.

Glad you liked it and I am honored to have been an inspiration to you.


----------



## meateater (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks great! I just started using it again myself, I forgot how good that stuff is and it goes a long ways.


----------



## bassman (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, that looks great!  Ron, I hadn't had any Yoshida's for years until you started talking about it here.  I did pick up another bottle a couple of days ago.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks Great, another *Yoshida's* convert...


----------



## alx (Dec 13, 2009)

holy Yoshida...I have to try it for sure.Nice looking legs Jim.


----------



## ronp (Dec 13, 2009)

Were they cured, if not I'll bet they would be a bomb?


----------



## ciolli (Dec 13, 2009)

Yoshida's is awesome stuff. Marinading thin beef strips overnight and then grilling over a hot grill is great. If you like yoshida's, also try Veri Veri Teriyaki (http://soyvay.elsstore.com/). Excellent stuff, just a little thicker than yoshida's. Looks great my friend!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 20, 2009)

S-h-h-h-h, you weren't suppose to tell them about soyvay.  Costco sometimes carries the Veri Veri Teriyaki (not right at the moment, you know how they are).  Fred Meyer's and Haggens (a Regional Market, aka as Top Foods) also carry their products.  

Absolutely a must try item if you like Teriyaki flavoring.  This stuff is over the top.


----------



## treegje (Dec 20, 2009)

Man those look good


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats what you get for trying to keep secrets!!!!!!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 20, 2009)

Great looking bird.  I think you have me talked in the Yosh.  Looks to good not to try.


----------

